# Ohhhh la La La LA..... 3-29-08



## hyperRealGurl (Mar 29, 2008)

Hi ladies  ive been MIA.. been busy with school ..... i graduate this year  yippy  im a stylist in the making .. working my way to get my Master Cosmetologist License.  any how....

my face for today...

CLICKABLE THUMBNAIL








Face: NC35 SFF, NC35 Sheer Select PP
Cheeks: Pinch Me 
Brows: Brow Shader in  Walnut and Ivorie Shader
Eyes: Honesty, mulch, brn liner, plush lash in plush blk
Lips:elf super glossy lip shine with spf in Watermelon


----------



## blazeno.8 (Mar 29, 2008)

Wow!  You look so beautiful!


----------



## lavina (Mar 29, 2008)

Beautiful! Very nice natural look!Your skin looks flawless what do you use?


----------



## Shimmer (Mar 29, 2008)

Hot damn you look fantastic babe.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Mar 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lavina* 

 
_Beautiful! Very nice natural look!Your skin looks flawless what do you use?_

 
 My sister introduced me to Patricia Wexler MD  Dermamtology prodoucts, thats what ive been using work pretty good.   I use the anti aging kit.  you can buy it at bath and body works .. the price isnt that bad either.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Mar 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Hot damn you look fantastic babe. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
JAMIE i really miss u and i need to call you!!!!!!  There hasnt been a day that went by when i would think of you my friend.. xoxo  mucho mucho


----------



## juliankrby (Mar 29, 2008)

Your skin has got to be the most perfectest, lol I've ever seen! GORGEOUS!!


----------



## Shimmer (Mar 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hyperRealGurl* 

 
_JAMIE i really miss u and i need to call you!!!!!!  There hasnt been a day that went by when i would think of you my friend.. xoxo  mucho mucho_

 
I'm so glad to see you're doing well. Give me a call sometime during the week (when my mongrels aren't home to interrupt)!!


----------



## ..kels* (Mar 29, 2008)

gorgeous! glad to see you posting again!!


----------



## aziajs (Mar 29, 2008)

It's good to see you again!  I thought you fell off the face of the earth.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You look gorgeous as usual.  You are such a beautiful woman.


----------



## MACATTAK (Mar 29, 2008)

You have flawless skin, and seriously can you get any hotter?  I think not!!


----------



## MissCreoula (Mar 29, 2008)

Beautiful! Welcome back glad to see your posting again.
So, the Patricia wexler stuff is pretty good? I've been tempted to try it.


----------



## clamster (Mar 29, 2008)

ohh la la! haha beautiful skin!


----------



## Temptasia (Mar 29, 2008)

perfection


----------



## ashley_v85 (Mar 29, 2008)

You look beautiful! And your skin looks amazing, as always.


----------



## Shenanigans (Mar 29, 2008)

I seriously love your hair and now I want rollers!


----------



## kimmy (Mar 29, 2008)

i missed your faaaace! as always, i adore your hair and your makeup.


----------



## Ayustar (Mar 29, 2008)

Your skin is sooooo flawless and your hair is beautiful!!! I am jealous!!!


----------



## n_c (Mar 29, 2008)

Looking gorgeous as usual!


----------



## MakeupTrollop (Mar 29, 2008)

Your skin looks beautiful!


----------



## mslitta (Mar 29, 2008)

Wow you look gorgeous. I even love the 1st photo with roller and all. I love the finished product too.


----------



## meowgoezdacow (Mar 29, 2008)

you are absolutely stunning!


----------



## hotpink1326 (Mar 29, 2008)

Oh My Word.... You are gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## nunu (Mar 29, 2008)

you look gorgeous!


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Mar 29, 2008)

WOW!  You are so gorgeous!  Damn you, lol.  

Love the makeup!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Mar 29, 2008)

beautiful x 10000= this look!


----------



## Simply Elegant (Mar 29, 2008)

Gorgeous.


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Mar 29, 2008)

gooooorgeous!
as always :]


----------



## mreichert (Mar 29, 2008)

So pretty and fresh!


----------



## Juneplum (Mar 30, 2008)

i'm so glad ur posting again christine. i miss your beautiful face


----------



## AppleDiva (Mar 30, 2008)

Very goregous!!  Love the soft, glowy look!!


----------



## cattykitty (Mar 30, 2008)

You are absolutely gorgeous! Love the facial expression in second photo. so seductive!


----------



## AlliSwan (Mar 30, 2008)

OK what kind of curlers are those? Because they look like they might actually work on my pin-straight, won't-hold-a-curl hair... STUNNING BTW!


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Mar 30, 2008)

*~*You look beautiful!!*~*


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Mar 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 

 
_i'm so glad ur posting again christine. i miss your beautiful face 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
kisses and hugs to u Nina


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 30, 2008)

Glad to see you back!  You look beautiful as usual!


----------



## anjelik_dreamin (Mar 30, 2008)

You look beautiful! Amazingly simple yet simply amazing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm still a noob on here but your one of my favourite FOTDers.


----------



## ilovegreen (Mar 30, 2008)

gorgeous


----------



## ilurvemakeup (Mar 30, 2008)

Breath Taking!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Love your brows!


----------



## user79 (Mar 30, 2008)

Christine!!! So glad you are back, damn you are looking as fine as ever, hubba hubba! Hehe...Love your hairstyle as well.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Mar 31, 2008)

You look absolutely flawless and drop dead gorgeous!


----------



## Janice (Mar 31, 2008)

So good to see you! We've really missed you around here.


----------



## Jot (Mar 31, 2008)

you look amazing


----------



## malvidia (Mar 31, 2008)

this is perfection! absolutely stunning... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




please please please make a tut!!! i so want to be able to recreate this!!! it's just perfect.


----------



## madamepink78 (Mar 31, 2008)

Great skin and you are sooooooo gorgeous!


----------



## jenee.sum (Mar 31, 2008)

*Hottttttttnessss!!!! You're amazing!*


----------



## greentwig (Mar 31, 2008)

Your so gorgeous, it's nice to see your FOTD again.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Your skin is to die for, is there anything else you use besides Patricia wexler to keep your skin so nice?

Thanks!
Please post more often


----------



## Asphyxia (Mar 31, 2008)

very pretty


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Mar 31, 2008)

I missed your gorgeous face!! you look stunning! and congrats!


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Mar 31, 2008)

Beautiful!!!

congrats on graduating.


----------



## simplykat (Mar 31, 2008)

your mu is absolute perfection!! congrats with graduating and good luck!


----------



## honeybaby (Apr 2, 2008)

hyperREALGurl you're incredibly beautiful! i love everything about this look. 

congratulations on graduating! you're v talented


----------



## c00ki312 (Apr 2, 2008)

beautiful!

i love the makeup and your eyebrows!


----------



## Paramnesia (Apr 2, 2008)

Oh gorgeous, I wish my skin was as flawless as yours.


----------



## Glitziegal (Apr 2, 2008)

Oh my, I think I have a girly crush on you now.

You look like a magazine cover


----------



## juicyaddict (Apr 2, 2008)

You have beautiful features!  Gorgeous!  And your makeup is always flawless


----------



## SpeckyBecky (Apr 2, 2008)

You're gorgeous!


----------



## stacylynne (Apr 2, 2008)

you look gorgeous! Your skin is flawless


----------



## kyoto (Apr 2, 2008)

That's perfection if I've ever seen it.  And your skin is gorgeous!


----------



## damsel (Apr 2, 2008)

omg, gorgeous!


----------



## SweetSimplicity (Apr 2, 2008)

*gorgeous!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*


----------



## Penn (Apr 3, 2008)

Everything about this is perfect, you're so talented and beautiful


----------



## ~Maemi~ (Jun 23, 2008)

B*e*a*u*t*i*f*u*l


----------



## LATiNAxBELLA (Jun 23, 2008)

pretty, but you definitly photoshoped your face, the blush looks played with.


----------



## matsubie (Nov 13, 2008)

seriously mama,
you are one gorgeous gal!


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Nov 14, 2008)

Simply ... Beautiful


----------



## BinkysBaby (Nov 14, 2008)

Very nice!!  Miss seeing you around!!


----------



## rebekah (Nov 14, 2008)

beautiful girl!


----------



## Ode to Joy (Nov 14, 2008)

Hot!!!


----------



## Kella (Nov 14, 2008)

Why did you airbrush your photos? You don't need to! Beauuutiful


----------



## Kella (Nov 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LATiNAxBELLA* 

 
_pretty, but you definitly photoshoped your face, the blush looks played with._

 
I know, I thought more ppl would notice! Everybody is commenting on the perfect skin and she's taking credit.. but it's photoshopped! lol THAT SAID, aaas I said before, still pretty!


----------

